# Counselor



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

a


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think it's necessarily racist or sexist. You have to be selfish when choosing an counselor. Go with whomever you're most comfortable with and like best. Even if you are racist or sexist, seeing a certain counselor is not going to help you be less racist or sexist. 

I myself prefer male therapists. I don't feel guilty about rejecting certain therapists just on the basis of sex.


----------



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe you were just trying to find someone you felt you could relate to more


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

You are not racist or sexist just because of those decisions you made....everyone has their own personal preferences and there's nothing wrong with that..


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been thinking about going to councelling for awhile now. I'm not sure whether I would like a male or a female. I have a problem with some males so maybe I should get a female. 

I dont think you are being racist. You wont get much out of the session if you dont feel comfortable with your councellor. You might have a couple of session and not like the person or whatever then you ask for someone else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

w3stfa11 said:


> So today I switched counselors. I didn't really know if I wanted a male or female... But there was only one person available at the time I wanted and it was a female and so I figured it'd be ok. However, when she told me her name, I changed my mind. Her name was Latasha. I assume she's of African American descent and I just couldn't picture myself talking about my problems with her. I don't know, it sounds racist? Instead, I switched to another time with a male counselor. But then again, am I being sexist for preferring a male?
> 
> Anyway, I hope this therapist is alright. I have 8 free sessions so I hope it all goes well.


I see a female African-American counselor. It really doesn't make any difference, honestly. I kind of need a female perspective anyway - being the "loser" I am with women. At least she can help me out with the dating a woman nerves, if I ever get that far.


----------



## sangha (May 9, 2006)

I'd say that you were being racist since the only thing you objected to was her race and I think it's admirable that you're trying to be real about it.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

Counselors actually encourage people to think about what gender they would rather have their counselor be.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

sangha said:


> I'd say that you were being racist since the only thing you objected to was her race and I think it's admirable that you're trying to be real about it.


Rascist is saying "Well I don't want an african-american because they're not as smart." This is just a personal preference and therapist always ask because they want you to be as comfortable as possible with them. Its the same thing as having a preference to date someone your own race.


----------

